# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Kudo3D Titan 1 >  Resin for Titan 1/2 for 12$

## Valent

Hi everybody!

I have developed a new resin blend specifically for Titan 1/2 DLP 3D printers. Main features are:

No pigment settlement for long (12+ hours) printsHigh resolutionLow odourTough, but not too brittleLow skin irritationAffordable priceColor - dark gray. Notice, that pictures are printed with black resin. This will be a bit more gray.

I'm offering various quantities on tindie, so you can try it out for as little as $12  :Cool: 

Get it here: https://www.tindie.com/products/Vale...-dlp-printers/

DSC_1055-2_small.jpg DSC_0913 copy_small.jpg DSC_0853cc_small.jpg DSC_1033_smaller.jpg

----------

